# Looking for a hero



## jerome.bail (Sep 30, 2011)

Greetings,


My name is Jérôme, and I'm doing charity work for a friend in Montreal.

She's looking for a sea captain.

She immigrated to Canada in a ship container 20 years ago, pregnant, scared, and starving to death.

Many in those days didn't make it, and it was going to be her case, but the ship's captain found her. He provided for her, had a doctor take care of her, and fed her. He saved her life and her family.

The baby she was carrying is now 19 and when she gets married, she wants the captain to be the man of honor.

The Captain's name is McManus. We think he's around 70.

He was working for Cast North America (now Hapag-Lloyd) at least in 1992.

The trip in question was aboard the Cast Muskox
Departed from Zeebrugge, october 3rd 1992
Arrived at Montreal october 17th 1992

The dates are important, because there was another Captain McManus in the 80's with the same company.

Any information will help. Thank you very much.


----------



## Kingham SJ (Dec 11, 2008)

Hi Jarome. I sailed on the cast ships in the 80s. they were managed and crewed by JJ Denholm [scotland] You could try John Cassels who was the port captain in Antwerp for Cast(also capt with Denholms).Go to Shipping line on the home page,click JJ Denholms,you will find him there.He might be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## 40907 (Sep 26, 2009)

Not entirely correct. Go to "Forums" on the home page then to "Shipping Lines".


Kingham SJ said:


> Hi Jarome. I sailed on the cast ships in the 80s. they were managed and crewed by JJ Denholm [scotland] You could try John Cassels who was the port captain in Antwerp for Cast(also capt with Denholms).Go to Shipping line on the home page,click JJ Denholms,you will find him there.He might be able to steer you in the right direction.


----------



## John Cassels (Sep 29, 2005)

Hey guys , I'm right here !!.


----------



## jerome.bail (Sep 30, 2011)

Yeah, JC has been helping me. A miracle is coming.


----------

